# Sicherheitsfachmann wird ICANN-Vizepräsident



## Newsfeed (30 April 2011)

Die ICANN hat Jeff Moss, den Gründer der IT-Sicherheitskonferenz Blackhat und der DEFCON, zum Vizepräsidenten ernannt. Er wird bei dem Gremium für Sicherheitsfragen zuständig sein. 

Weiterlesen...


----------

